# Vacuum pump



## FamBam209 (May 1, 2013)

For research purposes what vacuum pump do people personally think is better and im not referrin to the hand pump but the automatic. Units i dont understand them very well been tryn to research as much as i can but still a bit puzzled at which is the best bang for ur buck....i have a buddy using the rocker 500 unit but i havent seen it nor know exactly how it works or benefits over a hand pump other than having to pump it every so often bc it does the work for u on that end..... Sorry if this seems confusin or jumbled thanks guys


----------



## omegachewy (May 1, 2013)

im a lil lost at to what pumps are even for. sorry, not to hijack thread.


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> im a lil lost at to what pumps are even for. sorry, not to hijack thread.



Here you go buddy 

http://www.anactivelife.com/vacurect-penis-pump-p-207.html?gclid=CPnEi4uD9rYCFQpN4Aod710AlA


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2013)

Lmao.. I was wondering who was gonna post that and low and behold Rory! .. Why of course !  Beat me too it. No pun intended bro...sheesh
Hijacked is correct and get out your wallet..


----------



## omegachewy (May 2, 2013)

so that's it? bc a person has ED. not for growth or anything?


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> so that's it? bc a person has ED. not for growth or anything?



Yeah bro. All the pros do it. See here's Phil hernon.


----------



## omegachewy (May 2, 2013)

I truly hate you. lol


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2013)

Lmao. Sorry it was just too easy bro.


----------



## omegachewy (May 2, 2013)

its all good. I can never tell though, bc I know there are threads on PM about pumps, gels, blah, and blah.


----------



## Rory (May 2, 2013)

Should've tipped you off the post is in steroid conversions thread lol. Js....


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2013)

Cole parmer air admiral.


----------



## FamBam209 (May 2, 2013)

Hey sorry if i posted it in wrong area or what not i was being serious w the question and i was informed if i had a question w stuff this forum truly helps or else i wouldnt post a question that y ive always googled stuff or askd another buddy here where i live but w workn as many hrs i do it kinda hard to get to where they r and see setups but either way thanks for the help.  I ask also bc the rocker 500 unit he spent a pretty penny for and i dont see the true benefit of spending that kind of money


----------



## FamBam209 (May 2, 2013)

Pm sent brotha tx


----------



## highdrum (May 2, 2013)

Haha you guys know in that post above with the photo about the please and performance, that is phil hernon?  A very informative and popular sponsor over on promuscle?  Makes me laugh, I wonder if he got some cash for being a poster child for a cock pump lol


----------



## Rizzo (May 3, 2013)

go with a variable speed peristaltic pump off ebay.


----------



## mutantman (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello,

Use a diafragma pump


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 24, 2014)

mutantman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Use a diafragma pump



Wow...this thread is old!


----------

